# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Ulat Sutera

## gazza

Dear Bapak/Ibu,
Saya mohon kiranya berkenan untuk info perihal pemberian ulat sutera. manfaatnya?
resikonya? (ktnya bisa bikin koi kita panas dalam....cisa2 sariawan hehe nanti harus dikasih minuman cap kaki badak dong)
tx bfr

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## startime

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## valmh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koifishlover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## guapo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fredd

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## amos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Eno TB

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## guapo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fredd

> saran! beli reguler atw biasa aja,atw tanpa protein terlalu tinggi..cukup 30 sd 35 % kandungannya, hasilnya akan menyenangkan jg koi2 jd awet dan tumbuh scr alami(bdasarkan genetik) tentunya dgn waktu yg tdk cepat tp cukup tahan dgn perubahan cuaca


Waduh! Pak Eno maksudnya kalo dberi hi protein atau ulat sutera, koinya jd kg awet alias pendek umur dan jadi kg tahan sama perubahan cuaca? Kalo itu resikonya.....hmmmm  ::

----------


## Eno TB

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## guapo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Eno TB

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## valmh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## guapo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## valmh

> bner gak pak,.kalau pake ulat sutra efeknya air jadi kotor,..,...?


Berdasarkan pengalaman saya, selama filternya cukup baik dan metode pemberian pakannya benar seharusnya tidak menjadi masalah. Usahakan jangan memberi dalam jumlah yang berlebihan dan ikan harus bisa menghabiskan dalam 5-10menit. Selamat mencoba !

-mul-

----------


## sa3o

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sa3o

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irone78

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sa3o

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

